# Meet the Girls!



## Penny Lane (Jun 26, 2012)

These are my girls. :3 I was wondering what kind of markings they have? I tried looking it up and am not understand at all.







Lucy (Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds!)






Prudence (Dear Prudence)

We chose their names (we're big Beatles fans, obviously) because Lucy was the first one to be super friendly with us, while Pru would just hide out in her igloo, so I kept thinking, "Dear Prudence, won't you come out and play?" even though now that she's warming up to us, she's being the more friendly of the two. My rat guru friend figures they're about 5-6 weeks old. We still aren't confident with them around the cat or dog, so this was just a little play session in the bathtub where we could keep the other animals controlled. 







Bueller, the kitty, sat on the edge of the tub and watched. She sniffed them a few times, but Pru tried to leap on her and she got scared and ran away! LOL, Cat is scared of the rats!







Here is Lucy giving me some lovin's.






They ganged up on me and decided my glasses needed to go.

Anyway, that's my girls! Everyone else in my house is male, so I'm excited for some more female energy! Now I just need to finish cleaning and rat-proofing my bedroom so the real free range fun can begin!


----------



## brittbritt (May 13, 2012)

Very pretty girls you have. There is nothing better than rattie smooches.


----------



## Penny Lane (Jun 26, 2012)

Okay, my youngest son's father brought over his nice camera with the shutter speeds, so I got some better pics! PLUS.. My cat climbed in with them and I think has officially adopted them as her new kittens! She thinks every other animal is kittens.


----------



## QueenEema (May 13, 2012)

_Great_ picss!! I love the cat, there is no way either of my cats would not eat my rats!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Lucy is a blazed black cap and Prudence is a variegated. Both would be considered "mismarked" as they aren't perfect examples of the markings.

It can be difficult to tell markings and colors with rats that don't come from breeders that are breeding for those specific colors and markings, because things can get muddled.

Either way, very cute!


----------



## Penny Lane (Jun 26, 2012)

Ooh, thank you!!


----------



## Electricgeek (Jun 26, 2012)

Very pretty girls. I have a Lucy in the sky with diamonds as well.


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Aw! My cat tolerates my rats, but doesn't cuddle with them. Shame. Good pictures could be had, if only, if only.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

They're very cute. Wait till they gang up on you, take off your glasses, and then try to drag your glasses into their cage, or when they decide that the socks on your feet look more appetizing then the socks on the floor, and try to drag You into their cage.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I love Prudences Colors ... Beautiful girls


----------

